# USVTA Indoor Carpet Nats RD 3 Tripple Crown Series



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

*USVTA Indoor Carpet Nats RD 2 Tripple Crown Series*

Its that time again! More info to follow. Round 2


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

DO we print off the flyer and mail it and the money or pay when we get there.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Waltss2k said:


> DO we print off the flyer and mail it and the money or pay when we get there.


I will hopefully have an rcsignup set up this week . You will also be able to pay via paypal, and you can print and fill out sheet and send it in with a check.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok cool. I will be looking for it. If I do Paypal how will that work since I have one free entry that I got @ the Southern Nats.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Waltss2k said:


> Ok cool. I will be looking for it. If I do Paypal how will that work since I have one free entry that I got @ the Southern Nats.


You will just sign up for the classes you want to race. First entry is free, and any class after that you would pay 20$.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's the link to rcsignup to get your entries in. When submitting payment, please choose friends and family option.

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=3627

We only have the the space for 75 bodies, so get your entries in.

Any questions feel free to contact me.

Jeremy Hardesty


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Payment sent through rcsignup for (USVTA & USGT), I'll be mailing you the entry form.

-David Franklin


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

FrankNitti said:


> Payment sent through rcsignup for (USVTA & USGT), I'll be mailing you the entry form.
> 
> -David Franklin


Got you in. Thanks David.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Just signed up on the site, but I'm just going to mail in my entry to make it easier.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Waltss2k said:


> Just signed up on the site, but I'm just going to mail in my entry to make it easier.


Sounds good. Thanks Walt. 

Entries are coming in quick. We will only be able to take the first 75 paid people.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

signed up. Will pay the next time I'm at the track if that's OK?


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Only 3 days in and these are the guys signed up so far.

Walter Arthur, Jr
Michael Jones
Adam Russell
Walter Arthur, Jr
Sam "team mopar " Bailey
David "Indy Dave" Franklin
MYRON "BATTMAN " KINNARD
mike mitchell
Travis Surridge
Walter Arthur, Jr
Sam "team mopar " Bailey
David "Indy Dave" Franklin
David "Dave " Hart
Michael Jones
MYRON "BATTMAN " KINNARD
mike mitchell
Paul Richardson
Adam Russell
Travis Surridge
Houston Thomas
Jeremy Hardesty


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Hardesty said:


> Only 3 days in and these are the guys signed up so far.
> 
> Walter Arthur, Jr
> Michael Jones
> ...



DANG!! WALT ON THERE 3TIMES!!!:drunk:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

where is your name...hum, I need a little payback from last time in Ft Wayne


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

BATTMAN said:


> where is your name...hum, I need a little payback from last time in Ft Wayne


you might see it.....ya might not:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

BATTMAN said:


> where is your name...hum, I need a little payback from last time in Ft Wayne


Don't worry Myron, my names on there


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

starrx said:


> you might see it.....ya might not:thumbsup:





jonesy112 said:


> Don't worry Myron, my names on there


I hope to see you both a lap down this time...lol...cya there


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

starrx said:


> DANG!! WALT ON THERE 3TIMES!!!:drunk:


I must have two try's at the A main.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

get signed up guys! Pits are filling fast!

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=3627


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Door Prizes are in from Gravity R/C and McCallister. Many more on the way!


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

We have space for about 40 more drivers. Get your entries in! Spaces are filling fast!

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=3627


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is what I have so far. If your name is missing and you have paid then please let me know. We have space for about 25 more drivers. This race will sell out so get them in while you still can.



ENTRIES

VTA

1. Paul Richardson
2. David "Indy Dave" Franklin
3. MYRON "BATTMAN" KINNARD
4. Walter Arthur, Jr
5. Travis Surridge
6. Houston Thomas
7. David "Dave" Hart
8. Mike Mitchell
9. Michael Jones
10. Adam Russell
11. Sam "Team Mopar" Bailey
12. Mark Miller
13. Hollis "Loony" VanderLoon
14. Chad "Mag" Schau
15. Scott Windsor
16. Lindsay "SamiePage" Windsor
17. Shane Mills
18. Jonathan "Jon" Greenwell
19. TONY WILLIAMS
20. Eric Bisby
21. Brian McGreevy
22. Dillon "Corky" Cole
23. Rob King
24. Mark Chernugel
25. Carl "Freebird" Gouldin
26. Rich "Murph" Murphy
27. Dave Hart
28. Jeremy Hardesty
29. Rick Taylor
30. Larry Gross
31. Justin Gross
32. Dan Hissong
33. Eric Whiteside
34. Gary Crispin
35. Aimee Moore
37. Scott Heath


USGT

1. David "Indy Dave" Franklin
2. MYRON "BATTMAN" KINNARD
3. Walter Arthur, Jr
4. Travis Surridge
5. Mike Mitchell
6. Sam "Team Mopar" Bailey
7. Scott Windsor
8. Shane Mills
9. TONY WILLIAMS
10. Dillon "Corky" Cole
11. Rob King
12. Aimee Moore
13. Dan Hissong
14. Larry Gross

17.5 Touring Car

1. Walter Arthur, Jr
2. Michael Jones
3. Adam Russell
4. Mark Miller
5. Zac "Captain" Donathen
6. Philip Vertrees
7. Anthony "Tony" Reed
8. Jeremy Hardesty
9. Larry Gross
10. Justin Gross


1/12 Scale

1.Brad Mergy
2.Lee Harp
3.Sean Bushnell
4.Ron Ferguson
5.Phil Zimmerman
6.Scott Heath


----------



## big_dave_man (Jul 12, 2010)

Only a month away! I can't wait!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

ditto


----------



## Brian McGreevy (Mar 4, 2004)

Same here. Rematch with Myron from two years ago at Indy!


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Jeremy...PM sent


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Brian McGreevy said:


> Same here. Rematch with Myron from two years ago at Indy!


sorry Brian...rematches have a 1 year revenge contract, but Ill let Dirla play with you...lol...


j/k...glad to race with you again, what chassis you running?..


----------



## Brian McGreevy (Mar 4, 2004)

Primary is TC6, but I'm going to be doing some back-to-backs over the next couple weeks with the 'ole faithful Corally to make sure I go with the quicker car.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

TC6 is faster...Im promise Im not bias


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

BATTMAN said:


> TC6 is faster...Im promise Im not bias


ya got dat right!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

get it right so you don't have an excuse this round, make the "A" is a must to sit next to me...lol...


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is the updated list. If your name is missing and you have paid then please let me know. 


ENTRIES

VTA

1. Paul Richardson
2. David "Indy Dave" Franklin
3. MYRON "BATTMAN" KINNARD
4. Walter Arthur, Jr
5. Travis Surridge
6. Houston Thomas
7. David "Dave" Hart
8. Mike Mitchell
9. Michael Jones
10. Adam Russell
11. Sam "Team Mopar" Bailey
12. Mark Miller
13. Hollis "Loony" VanderLoon
14. Chad "Mag" Schau
15. Scott Windsor
16. Lindsay "SamiePage" Windsor
17. Shane Mills
18. Jonathan "Jon" Greenwell
19. TONY WILLIAMS
20. Eric Bisby
21. Brian McGreevy
22. Dillon "Corky" Cole
23. Rob King
24. Mark Chernugel
25. Carl "Freebird" Gouldin
26. Rich "Murph" Murphy
27. Dave Hart
28. Jeremy Hardesty
29. Rick Taylor
30. Larry Gross
31. Justin Gross
32. Dan Hissong
33. Eric Whiteside
34. Gary Crispin
35. Aimee Moore
37. Scott Heath
38. Boyd Foulk
39. Ryan Flatt
40. John Ermer
41. A.J. Wilusz
42. Cesar Vargas
43. Michael Reggio

USGT

1. David "Indy Dave" Franklin
2. MYRON "BATTMAN" KINNARD
3. Walter Arthur, Jr
4. Travis Surridge
5. Mike Mitchell
6. Sam "Team Mopar" Bailey
7. Scott Windsor
8. Shane Mills
9. TONY WILLIAMS
10. Dillon "Corky" Cole
11. Rob King
12. Aimee Moore
13. Dan Hissong
14. Larry Gross
15. Chad "Mag" Schau
16. Boyd Foulk
17. John Ermer
18. Ryan Flatt
19. A.J. Wilusz
20. Hollis "Loony" VanderLoon
21. Jim Huggett


17.5 Touring Car

1. Walter Arthur, Jr
2. Michael Jones
3. Adam Russell
4. Mark Miller
5. Zac "Captain" Donathen
6. Philip Vertrees
7. Anthony "Tony" Reed
8. Jeremy Hardesty
9. Larry Gross
10. Justin Gross
11. Jim Huggett

1/12 Scale

1.Brad Mergy
2.Lee Harp
3.Sean Bushnell
4.Ron Ferguson
5.Phil Zimmerman
6.Scott Heath
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Shirts will be available on a pre-order basis only.

Cost is 15$ and available in black, blue or red.

Post your size and color and pay when you arrive.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

hell yeah...

Battman

2xl black
med blue
med red
small black


----------



## anr211 (Jul 27, 2012)

3x black

Adam Russell


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

We are happy to announce that we will be adding UF1 to the race lineup.

You can pay when you arrive for this class. Price will be the same as all the others, 35 for first entry and 20 for the second.

This will be round 8 of the Midwest UF1 Series.

It also sounds like a couple if F1 cars will be available for racing if anyone is interested in adding it.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is what I got so far for shirt orders. Let me know if you would like me to add one for you.

Battman xxl black, med blue, med red, small black
Walt Arthur blue XXXL
Mark Churnal large blue
Adam Russell 3X Black
Sam Baily XL Blue
Captain Large Blue
Travis XLarge Red
Brian McGreevy Red XL
Indy Dave Blue Large
Mike Mitchell XL Black


----------



## PBRman (Apr 21, 2010)

Jeremy, I'll take a large black please. See you guys next week. I have to go out of town Friday night for a family thing.

Paul


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Also, just a heads up. USGT spec tires will be required.


----------



## Dillon & Co. (Jan 23, 2012)

Dillon Cole

Small

Black

Thanks


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Might have to bring the F1 as well. Hey Jeremy will the Gravity traction compound be allowed.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

Hardesty said:


> Shirts will be available on a pre-order basis only.
> 
> Cost is 15$ and available in black, blue or red.
> 
> Post your size and color and pay when you arrive.


Houston Thomas
1 Large / Black t-shirt please


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Waltss2k said:


> Might have to bring the F1 as well. Hey Jeremy will the Gravity traction compound be allowed.


Yes it will be allowed. Only oderless compounds are allowed


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

1BrownGuy said:


> Houston Thomas
> 1 Large / Black t-shirt please


Got it.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is the latest T-shirt order. If your not on the list and would like one please let me know asap.

Battman xxl black, med blue, med red, small black
Walt Arthur blue XXXL
Mark Churnal large blue
Adam Russell 3X Black
Sam Baily XL Blue
Captain Large Blue
Travis XLarge Red
Brian McGreevy Red XL
Indy Dave Blue Large
Mike Mitchell XL Black
Paul Richardson Large Black
Freebird Large Black
Top Drag 1XL Blue
Scott Windsor Black large
Lindsay Windsor Blue Large
Feebird Large Black
Twill XXL Black
Hollis Vanderloon (2) XXL Black
Dillon Cole Small Black
Houston Thomas Large Black


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

This is the latest for entries. With the newly added F1 class we will be pushing over 100 entries so please sign up if you have not. I want to make sure we have enough tables. ONLY 3 WEEKS AWAY!

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=3627

ENTRIES

VTA

1. Paul Richardson
2. David "Indy Dave" Franklin
3. MYRON "BATTMAN" KINNARD
4. Walter Arthur, Jr
5. Travis Surridge
6. Houston Thomas
7. David "Dave" Hart
8. Mike Mitchell
9. Michael Jones
10. Adam Russell
11. Sam "Team Mopar" Bailey
12. Mark Miller
13. Hollis "Loony" VanderLoon
14. Chad "Mag" Schau
15. Scott Windsor
16. Lindsay "SamiePage" Windsor
17. Shane Mills
18. Jonathan "Jon" Greenwell
19. TONY WILLIAMS
20. Eric Bisby
21. Brian McGreevy
22. Dillon "Corky" Cole
23. Rob King
24. Mark Chernugel
25. Carl "Freebird" Gouldin
27. Dave Hart
28. Jeremy Hardesty
29. Rick Taylor
30. Larry Gross
31. Justin Gross
32. Dan Hissong
33. Eric Whiteside
34. Gary Crispin
35. Aimee Moore
37. Scott Heath
38. Boyd Foulk
39. Ryan Flatt
40. John Ermer
41. A.J. Wilusz
42. Cesar Vargas
43. Michael Reggio
44. Fabio Evangelista
45. Bill Wilusz

USGT

1. David "Indy Dave" Franklin
2. MYRON "BATTMAN" KINNARD
3. Walter Arthur, Jr
4. Travis Surridge
5. Mike Mitchell
6. Sam "Team Mopar" Bailey
7. Scott Windsor
8. Shane Mills
9. TONY WILLIAMS
10. Dillon "Corky" Cole
11. Rob King
12. Aimee Moore
13. Dan Hissong
14. Larry Gross
15. Chad "Mag" Schau
16. Boyd Foulk
17. John Ermer
18. Ryan Flatt
19. A.J. Wilusz
20. Hollis "Loony" VanderLoon
21. Jim Huggett
22.Fabio Evangelista
23. Rich "Murph" Murphy
24.Bill Wilusz

17.5 Touring Car

1. Walter Arthur, Jr
2. Michael Jones
3. Adam Russell
4. Mark Miller
5. Zac "Captain" Donathen
6. Philip Vertrees
7. Anthony "Tony" Reed
8. Jeremy Hardesty
9. Larry Gross
10. Justin Gross
11. Jim Huggett

1/12 Scale

1.Brad Mergy
2.Lee Harp
3.Sean Bushnell
4.Ron Ferguson
5.Phil Zimmerman
6.Scott Heath


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Sorry for signing up late, but I didn't think I was going to make it. Please sign me up For VTA and USGT. I would also like a black xxl t shirt. My entry will go out in the morning. 

thanks
chuck


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice! See ya in a couple weeks Chuck! 
Sam B.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

xtreme said:


> Nice! See ya in a couple weeks Chuck!
> Sam B.


 Looking forward to it Sam.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Mackin said:


> Sorry for signing up late, but I didn't think I was going to make it. Please sign me up For VTA and USGT. I would also like a black xxl t shirt. My entry will go out in the morning.
> 
> thanks
> chuck


Ok. Your in.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks, Going to be a blast!


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok guys, it's time to start the seating arrangements. If you are coming with a group of guys and would like to sit together, please pm me a list of names of the guys that are in your group. Only one person from each group is needed.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

do you have an idea what time this will wrap up on Sunday , I would like to come but its a 6 hour drive for me so ending time will be important to me , Also I wil be racing F1 and VTA .


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

put me down for usgt
thanks
von:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Piz said:


> do you have an idea what time this will wrap up on Sunday , I would like to come but its a 6 hour drive for me so ending time will be important to me , Also I wil be racing F1 and VTA .



We should be done by 4pm


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

host hotel info please


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I want to stay where Battman is staying.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Mackin said:


> I want to stay where Battman is staying.


Wayne Manor sir....Alfred will meet you at the airport


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

T-shirt order... 
Scott Heath
XXL black


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

BATTMAN said:


> host hotel info please


The Hampton is the nicest, but the priciest. All the others are about 40-60 per night.

Hotel Info:

Hampton INN 5702 Challenger Pkwy Fort Wayne(260) 489-0908

Red Roof Inn 260-484-8641 Knights Inn 260-484-2669 Best Inns 260-483-0091 Clarion Hotel 260-484-7711 Econo Lodge 260-484-6262 Travel Inn 260-484-6764 Motel 6 260-482-3972 Valu Lodge 260-482-4511


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

This is the latest. We will be pushing 60+ VTA Raceres, with around 130 total entries. This is going to be a great weekend! Let me know if your coming and not on the list or is you would like a shirt. Deadline for shirts will be this weekend.

Top 10 from Southern Nats are in the A sort, the rest will have to show your skills on the drivers stand by yourself for 1min:tongue: 

Don't forget to PM me if your coming with a group and would like to sit together. I will be posting a list soon.

VTA

1. Paul Richardson
2. David "Indy Dave" Franklin
3. MYRON "BATTMAN" KINNARD
4. Walter Arthur, Jr
5. Travis Surridge
6. Houston Thomas
7. David "Dave" Hart
8. Mike Mitchell
9. Michael Jones
10. Adam Russell
11. Sam "Team Mopar" Bailey
12. Mark Miller
13. Hollis "Loony" VanderLoon
14. Chad "Mag" Schau
15. Scott Windsor
16. Lindsay "SamiePage" Windsor
17. Shane Mills
18. Jonathan "Jon" Greenwell
19. TONY WILLIAMS
20. Eric Bisby
21. Brian McGreevy
22. Dillon "Corky" Cole
23. Rob King
24. Mark Chernugel
25. Carl "Freebird" Gouldin
27. Dave Hart
28. Jeremy Hardesty
29. Rick Taylor
30. Larry Gross
31. Justin Gross
32. Dan Hissong
33. Eric Whiteside
34. Gary Crispin
35. Aimee Moore
37. Scott Heath
38. Boyd Foulk
39. Ryan Flatt
40. John Ermer
41. A.J. Wilusz
42. Cesar Vargas
44. Fabio Evangelista
45. Bill Wilusz
46. Richard Devroeg
47. Chuck Mackin
48. PIZ
49.Von
50. Dan Cook
51. Ray K
52. Mark Tiamson
53. Matt Jarrett
54. Shawn Vertrees
55. Eric G.

USGT

1. David "Indy Dave" Franklin
2. MYRON "BATTMAN" KINNARD
3. Walter Arthur, Jr
4. Travis Surridge
5. Mike Mitchell
6. Sam "Team Mopar" Bailey
7. Scott Windsor
8. Shane Mills
9. TONY WILLIAMS
10. Dillon "Corky" Cole
11. Rob King
12. Aimee Moore
13. Dan Hissong
14. Larry Gross
15. Chad "Mag" Schau
16. Boyd Foulk
17. John Ermer
18. Ryan Flatt
19. A.J. Wilusz
20. Hollis "Loony" VanderLoon
21. Jim Huggett
22. Fabio Evangelista
23. Rich "Murph" Murphy
24. Bill Wilusz
24. Chuck Mackin
25. Michael Reggio
26. Richard Devroeg
27. RJ Whiteside
28. Michael Larson



17.5 Touring Car

1. Walter Arthur, Jr
2. Michael Jones
3. Adam Russell
4. Mark Miller
5. Zac "Captain" Donathen
6. Philip Vertrees
7. Anthony "Tony" Reed
8. Jeremy Hardesty
9. Larry Gross
10. Justin Gross
11. Jim Huggett
12. Rick Vessel
14. Dan Cook


1/12 Scale

1.Brad Mergy
2.Lee Harp
3.Sean Bushnell
4.Ron Ferguson
5.Phil Zimmerman
6.Scott Heath
7.Michael Larson
8.Eric G.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Von you not running Usgt or 17.5?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Waltss2k said:


> Hey Von you not running Usgt or 17.5?


usgt
maybe 17.5


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

so VTA and GT for you and maybe a 3rd with TC?....don't be scared, you got time run the triple...I might do all 3 as well incl 12th scale...that's scary


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm doing a triple


----------



## Dillon & Co. (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry if this sounds like a silly question but could somebody please explain?

"Top 10 from Southern Nats are in the A sort, the rest will have to show your skills on the drivers stand by yourself for 1min"


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

If you made the A in Nashville your seeded in the A qualifier to start. Everybody else will have 1 minute on the track by yourself, your total number of laps will seed you into your qualifying heat. I'm sure there will be a reshuffle after each round. I hope that's close.


----------



## Dillon & Co. (Jan 23, 2012)

Mackin said:


> If you made the A in Nashville your seeded in the A qualifier to start. Everybody else will have 1 minute on the track by yourself, your total number of laps will seed you into your qualifying heat. I'm sure there will be a reshuffle after each round. I hope that's close.


Thank you


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Mackin said:


> If you made the A in Nashville your seeded in the A qualifier to start. Everybody else will have 1 minute on the track by yourself, your total number of laps will seed you into your qualifying heat. I'm sure there will be a reshuffle after each round. I hope that's close.


You are correct, sir.


----------



## BoydS (Dec 9, 2010)

T-Shirt 3XL please. Would like to sit with the TZR gang if possible.

Spec USGT Tires? Is that the ones we run at Summit or can we run the X patterns?


----------



## stro3579 (Oct 1, 2013)

Count me in Eric G

VTA AND 17.5 1/12 SCALE


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

BoydS said:


> T-Shirt 3XL please. Would like to sit with the TZR gang if possible.
> 
> Spec USGT Tires? Is that the ones we run at Summit or can we run the X patterns?


Yes, the ones we have been running at summit. X patterns will not be allowed.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Rides baby...Rides


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Summit Raceway will be feeding all our racers on Saturday February 22nd, so come hungry.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is the latest T-shirt order. If your not on the list and would like one please let me know. Deadline is tomorrow, Sunday February 9th. 

Battman xxl black, med blue, med red, small black
Walt Arthur blue XXXL
Mark Churnal large blue
Adam Russell 3X Black
Sam Baily XL Blue
Captain Large Blue
Travis XLarge Red
Brian McGreevy Red XL
Indy Dave Blue Large
Mike Mitchell XL Black
Paul Richardson Large Black
Freebird Large Black
Top Drag 1XL Blue
Scott Windsor Black large
Lindsay Windsor Blue Large
Feebird Large Black
Twill XXL Black
Hollis Vanderloon (2) XXL Black
Dillon Cole Small Black
Houston Thomas Large Black
Scott Heath XXL Black
Boyd Foulk 3XL


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Please add Chuck Mackin to the t shirt list for a black xxl.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Only 11 days away! T-Shirts and trophies have been ordered. I think you guys are going to like this years trophies. BIG!


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

2014 USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals
Track Address:

Summit R/C Raceway
1421 Goshen Ave.
Ft. Wayne, IN 46808
http://summitrcraceway.com/
260-471-0440

Hotel Info:

Red Roof Inn 260-484-8641
Knights Inn 260-484-2669
Best Inns 260-483-0091
Clarion Hotel 260-484-7711
Econo Lodge 260-484-6262
Travel Inn 260-484-6764
Motel 6 260-482-3972
Valu Lodge 260-482-4511

Friday, February 21st

12:00pm doors open

12:00pm - 5:00pm Open Practice

Controlled Practice

5:00-5:30pm VTA
5:30-6:00pm USGT
6:00-6:20pm UF1
6:20-6:40pm 12th Scale
6:40-7:00pm 17.5TC
7:00-7:30pm VTA
7:30-8:00pm USGT
8:00-8:20pm UF1
8:20-8:40pm 12th Scale
8:40-9:00pm 17.5TC

Saturday, February 22nd

7:00 - 10:00am Open Practice 

Controlled Practice Round 1 

10:00 - 10:30am VTA
10:30 – 11:00am USGT
11:00 - 11:20am UF1
11:20 – 11:40am 12th Scale
11:40 – 12:00pm 17.5 TC

Controlled Practice Round 2 
12:00 - 12:15pm VTA
12:15 – 12:30pm USGT
12:30 - 12:40pm UF1
12:40 – 12:50pm 12th Scale
12:50 - 1:00pm 17.5 TC

1:00pm Drivers Meeting and Concourse

1:15pm Starts Single lap qualifying for VTA

2:00 pm Qualifying Round 1 – Round 1 and 2 will be ran back to back 
4:00 pm (Approx.) Qualifying Round 2 (Resort After) 
6:00 pm (Approx.) Qualifying Round 3 (Resort After) 
8:00 pm (Approx.) End of Qualifying - 60 Minutes of Open Practice then the track will close 

Sunday, February 23rd 

7:00am Doors Open 

7:00 - 9:00am Open Practice 

Practice Round 
9:00 - 9:15am VTA
9:15 - 9:30am USGT 
9:30 – 9:40am UF1
9:40- 9:50am 12th Scale 
9:50 - 10:00am 17.5 TC

10:00am Qualifying Round 4 

After round 4 we will distribute door prizes

12:00pm Mains 

Awards to follow.

Triple A Mains for VTA, all other classes will be single A mains


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I like it! Anyone there familiar with Sweetwater Music?


----------



## Brian McGreevy (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: to the schedule!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Mackin said:


> I like it! Anyone there familiar with Sweetwater Music?


20 years ago, or so, we used to drag race at the light where Sweetwater is now located. It's just up the street from Summit a couple of miles. If you want to go there, Chuck, we can make it happen. 


-Sean


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Looks like we might have some time. I'd like to go if possible.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

1 Week away! We are going to have a packed house. I do ask the assistance of anyone that may be able to help us out and bring tables, chairs and extension cords.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I was going to bring my table and chairs


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

As I'm sure everyone is starting to get their gear together, one thing I would like to make clear is ABSOLUTELY NO CHEATING. We have the ability to check stators and rotors. For anyone who is unclear on the rules....http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

I have name tags that I have purchased to reserve pit spots that will have the name that I have from rcsignup. If you would like to put your online name as well, feel free.

Everyone please check in at the hobby shop to sign up when you arrive. Even if you have signed up and paid. Some guys have paid and some have not. We also have a few guys that are wanting to switch classes as well, which is fine. I just want to make sure we have every ones appropriate information. You can also pick up your t-shirts for all those who ordered one.

Really looking forward to a fun weekend!


----------



## Brian McGreevy (Mar 4, 2004)

Driver figures required?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brian McGreevy said:


> Driver figures required?


yup
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Are lipo sacks going to be required for charging?

thanks
chuck


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Mackin said:


> Are lipo sacks going to be required for charging?
> 
> thanks
> chuck


Yes please. However, if you don't have one we will not kick you out. I believe I have some that can be borrowed if needed.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I just got firday off of work , so I will be there . See you Friday !


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Your VTA and USGT podium trophies. 1st place 5ft, 2nd 4ft, 3rd 3ft

If you plan on taking one of these home, make sure you save space in the car for the ride home.


----------



## Scottyfw (Dec 30, 2012)

They look Awesome!


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I might have to add 12th scale to the list for this weekend


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Weather looks good for this weekend!


----------



## big_dave_man (Jul 12, 2010)

Slightly more than 24 hours away!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Those look real nice Jeremy.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Waltss2k said:


> Those look real nice Jeremy.


too bad you wont be getting 1:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I got more then you.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

" Hey Griswold , where do you think you going to put a trophy that big ? "


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Piz said:


> " Hey Griswold , where do you think you going to put a trophy that big ? "


*Clark*: Bend over and I'll show you.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*road trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Waltss2k said:


> I got more then you.


do i need to show mines???:tongue:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

That sounds like a challenge..


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Quick thought....huummmmm freaking bad azz weekend of fun and racing ... driving back to Nashville check in later.... but wow what a weekend


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I had a great time. Thanks to the whole Summit crew. Great facility. Good times. With the rain delay at Daytona got home in time to watch Jr win the 500. Once again thanks again for putting on a great race.

chuck


----------



## SaMiEPaGe (Jul 20, 2013)

*2014 USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals Results*

Hi Guys, 
Its is I, Lindsay - Tech Girl, Cookie Provider, Camera Chick, Birthday Gal, etc...

Just wanted to let you know that videos and results from this weekends *2014 USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals* have been posted to Summit RC Raceway's Facebook page. 

Here's the link:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Summit-RC-Raceway/175305389213732?ref=stream

I will be posting more photos as I get them finished - so make sure you *'Like'* us on Facebook so you will see your cars in action. 

From everyone at Summit we would like to thank you for coming out to our track. Especially everyone who donated to our carpet fund by participating in the 50/50 drawing (Super Special shout-out to Mark T. for donating $100 of his 50/50 winnings back to the track) or just throwing some change in the jar - we appreciated it! **Fist Bumps** 

We hope that you had a great time and come back and see us. 

On a side note - Chuck M - I told you that you would be pleasantly surprised with Jr & Daytona!


----------



## Brian McGreevy (Mar 4, 2004)

Jeremy, Lindsay, Rob, Myron, Eric and all who made this race possible, I want to give a big thanks. This was my first race weekend in about 1.5 yrs and it definitely made me remember how much fun it can be. It had been a few years since I had raced at this track as well, and wow what a dramatic change. Great job by the whole Summit team. I'm looking forward to coming back next year to a newly-carpeted track!

To all my USVTA A-main competitors, it was fun to race with you and I'm looking forward to another shot in a couple months :thumbsup:.

Special thanks to Lindsay for making tech a breeze and those cookies!! WAY too good.


----------



## rctrkr911 (Mar 23, 2013)

Would like to say thanks for the great weekend of racing
Will definitely attend again next year


----------

